# Nullabor Golf Course



## NoreenS (Aug 12, 2009)

My husband and I will be arriving in Melbourne from Canada on April 1st. We'd like to experience the Nullabor Golf Course, the longest course in the world, so are considering traveling west to Ceduna from Melbourne along the Eyre Highway. Does anyone know how long it will take us to get the end of the golf course and are rental motorhomes able to use that highway? Is there a ferry from Adelaide that would go west around the Yorke Peninsula? We're hoping that might be a bit of a short-cut.

Thanks,
Noreen


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

NoreenS said:


> My husband and I will be arriving in Melbourne from Canada on April 1st. We'd like to experience the Nullabor Golf Course, the longest course in the world, so are considering traveling west to Ceduna from Melbourne along the Eyre Highway. Does anyone know how long it will take us to get the end of the golf course and are rental motorhomes able to use that highway? Is there a ferry from Adelaide that would go west around the Yorke Peninsula? We're hoping that might be a bit of a short-cut.
> 
> Thanks,
> Noreen


The Golf Course [ or lets say a series of holes] is now open Noreen and by the look of some shots you can expect to find them a bit on the rugged side.
Nullarbor Links - The World's Longest Golf Course seems to be the official site and the claim to longest course is merely the drives [ the vehicle type ] you have between holes and you would want to be keen.
Another site - Nullarbor Links Golf Course - Australia's Golden Outback
The ferry service across the gulf is currently not running and a new ferry awaited for which April may be too early - Ferry Services - Sea SA
The Nullabor Hwy is sealed all the way so Motorhomes could be used and Í've seen four days mentioned as a nominal course duration.

To be honest however, I reckon it is more a gimick than good golfing or even spectacular scenery about and April will still be quite warm out on the Nullabor.
If it's golfing you want, scenery and wineries, just try the Melbourne region, 
Yarra Bend - Home non better to get you started.
East of Melbourne out through some Yarra Valley wine country you have Warburton Golf and Sporting Club
And then of course there's the Billy Goat wonderful views from the Olinda GC up near Mt. Dandenong, a beautiful region with many B&Bs Olinda Village - breathtaking vistas, eclectic dining and shopping, and unique accommodation in the heart of the beautiful Dandenong Ranges near Melbourne, Australia. & http://www.olindagolfcourse.com.au/ and do note it says it is tough, Billy Goat tough
And if you want to make a golfing road trip, after a few days in Melbourne, you could head west towards Adelaide via places like Gisborne/Hanging Rock/Woodend and then over to Ballarat, perhaps via Daylesford natural springs and Spa territory and after Ballarat, Halls Gap in the Grampians.

If you venture as far as Adelaide, you'll find some delightful courses up in the Adelaide Hills from the Clare Valley wine region all the way down through the Barossa Valley and the Hills proper to Hanhdorf and on to Victor Harbour.

You could then loop back towards Melbourne via the south coast with some wonderful coastal sand links, none more so than PORT FAIRY GOLF CLUB - Stay and Play Packages in Victoria's Great Ocean Road and Shipwreck Coast tourism regions , very testing from personal experience and a lovely sea-side village not to be missed.

There'll probably be other great courses along that stretch at places like Robe, Millicent , Mt. Gambier, Warrnambool, Lorne and of course driving the Great Ocean Road [ plenty of places to pull over and tee off into the briny if you like before Anglesea quite noted for Kangaroos lazing about - Home Anglesea Golf Club and Queenscliff, a heritage town.
There's a ferry from Queenscliff across to Sorrento on the Mornington Peninsula and some of the best sandbelt and coastal views courses to be had anywhere - Mornington Peninsula golf courses

If you were to be touring towards Sydney, you have many more as you travel east, Upper Beaconsfield, Warragul, Moe, Yallourn and Traralgon being of note and much further east as you start heading north up the NSW south coast you have the likes of Eden Gardens Country Club :: Golf , Merimbula with Tura Beach just north east of Merimbula for spectacular ocean views and Tathra a delightful small village to stay in heading further north, the delightful village of Tilba Tilba ahead _[and ask of Tilba Valley winery ]_ and just ten minutes further on one of the renowned coastal courses - Narooma Golf Club & Surfbeach Resort :: Welcome to Narooma Golf Club , so hard to be bettered.
Further along past Batemans Bay you have Mollymook Golf Club ~ About Us ~ Beachside & Hilltop also hard to be bettered in its own way.

Southern coast from Adelaide all away round to Sydney is less heralded on the international market, but is some of the best if not best lifestyle and touring country of Australia and you'll find the weather a whole less trying than heading across the Nullabor, not to mention golfing options being so much more pleasurable.

Northern Beaches of Sydney also have some great coastal courses too, Home Long Reef Golf Club & Palm Beach Golf Club being a couple.

Australia's Number 1 Golf Website | iseekgolf.com will list just about all courses and Travelmate - Australia Accommodation and Hotels, Tours, Car Hire, Maps, Australian Travel Guide will help you with travel distances and times.


----------

